# Need critique bad...



## JonathanBlu (Mar 26, 2009)

Uhh... so here's the shot, I'm not to impressed with it.. but I'm having a real hard time figuring out the best way to portray it...







This is the one i plan on using since none others came out quite right, but just to get an idea, heres one of the shots i dont plan on using...






BTW this one hasnt been pp...

THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!!! IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## Imaginis (Mar 26, 2009)

JonathanBlu said:


> THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!!! IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!



First of all, I am wondering what it is and what you are trying to portray. The pictures themselves do not tell me anything about whatever you are photographing.

Secondly, your lighting is off in both pictures. In the first picture, the product fades too much to the dark (including the company name). In the second picture, you have odd highlights and reflections, one can hardly see or read the company name, and the shadows on the background are rather distracting.

When shooting products as such, make sure that the company / brand name / logo is always visible and get rid of distracting elements, including distracting shadows, distracting highlights, and distracting reflections.

Hope that helps, and if you have any questions, feel free to email me.

Sven


----------



## boogschd (Mar 26, 2009)

it looks like a helmet/mask/headgear - whatever its called

used by welders


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 26, 2009)

Wielding mask ?

Lighting is wrong. Need more even soft diffused light.


----------



## JonathanBlu (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks for the feedback fellows, and yes it is a welding helmet... didn't even think to mention that, i see them all day long just figured people would know what they were...  but thats ok...
seriously though im just completely disappointed with how these came out im thinkin ill just scrap them and try again...


----------



## twozero (Mar 26, 2009)

the first one's DOF is way to shallow. and the crop is pretty awkward.

the second could probably be saved with some decent PPing but really it needs to be wider. the gloves' fingers shouldn't be cut off (or they should be more) and the helmet could use some more cushion.

just my .02


----------

